# [SOLVED] Windows 7 System crashes while gaming



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello guys,i'm new to this forum so greetings to all 

Last week i've bought myself some new hardware upgrades, and i installed windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. Since then everytime i play a game my system crashes after a while. i do not get a blue screen. just falls out and starts up again immediatly, and can't figure out what the problem is so here we go:

System specs:

New components:
Intel i7 920 CPU
Gigabyte ex-ga58-ud3r 1.6 rev
Corsair-CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 6GB KIT (3x2gb) 1600mhz DDR3
Western digital-WD1001FALS 1000GB 32MB SATA300 7200RPM

Older components:
MSI Nvidia geforce 285 gtx
AXP simple power supply 630 watts
HP dvd writer

External hardware:
Logitech G5 mouse
Logitech G15 keyboard
TP-LINK321G Wireless USB receiver

Dxdiag: http://www.2shared.com/file/11151160/d7bf7f5e/DxDiag.html

Screenshot from conflicts/shares from system information:


Picture from CPU-Z:

Kernel power event 41 from event viewer:


```
[COLOR=Red]Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date:          5/02/2010 3:06:12
Event ID:      41
Task Category: (63)
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      (2)
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      shib-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>2</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-02-05T02:06:12.502814000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>4114</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>shib-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>[/COLOR]
```
I also get this quite often in event viewer maybe this helps:


```
[COLOR=red]Log Name:      Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing/Admin
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing
Date:          5/02/2010 3:06:14
Event ID:      3
Task Category: Session
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Session
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      shib-PC
Description:
Session "Microsoft-Windows-Setup" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing" Guid="{B675EC37-BDB6-4648-BC92-F3FDC74D3CA2}" />
    <EventID>3</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>2</Task>
    <Opcode>14</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000010</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-02-05T02:06:14.016016700Z" />
    <EventRecordID>20</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="240" />
    <Channel>Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing/Admin</Channel>
    <Computer>shib-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="SessionName">Microsoft-Windows-Setup</Data>
    <Data Name="FileName">C:\Windows\Panther\setup.etl</Data>
    <Data Name="ErrorCode">3221225485</Data>
    <Data Name="LoggingMode">5</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>[/COLOR]
```
What i've done so far:
-Ran memtest => ok
-3d mark cpu and gpu tests => ok
-Stability test with everst,CPU went to 72 degrees at 100% load and no throttling appeared => ok
-Burnintest: Ram,2dgraphics,3d graphics,sound => all ok
-Removed one stick ram and ran my system on dual channel => still crashes
-Updated all drivers => still crashes
-Updated bios to latest version => still crashes

Pretty much am stuck now and don't know what to do to find this problem,so any help is welcome. If i forgot to say any information here just ask.

Thanks in advance,
Jonas


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

Hello and welcome, *Jonas1988*.

When you say your computer "crashes", do you mean you get a Blue Screen of Death or it just crashes? Follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

It will provide us with more information about your computer.


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

Hello roberts and thank you for the reply.

My sytem just crashes,i havn't seen a blue screen so far.
THis does mean i do not get one right? or do i just not see it due to gaming?


-just did a gpu:memtest with OCCT. 10 loops => 0 errors found


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

No, you should be seeing a blue screen if it's happening. Still, follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

ok,working on it.

Will let you know when i'm done with this


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

Uploaded


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

Thank you for the files.

It's definitely not being recorded by the computer; your error logs are virtually spotless. I'd blame your CPU or video card overheating, especially because it happens during gaming. There's not much that we can do about this here in *Vista/Windows 7 Support*, so I recommend that you start a thread in the *Video Card Support* section: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/

Again, I'm not sure that it's the video card that's overheating, but that's a good place to start. Also, have you ever changed any voltages in the system BIOS?


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

only the ram voltages. because my ram should run on 1.6 while it was set on 1.5v in bios


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

btw,i really do not think this is a heating problem.
this case alot better cooling wise then mij previous case and my videocard (with my old setup) never got higher then 60 max 65 degrees. so i wouldn't see why it would now. and i've done a stresstest to my cpu which loaded my cpu to 100% and it didn't get hotter then 72degrees. while gaming my cpu is nowhere near 100% so the temp should be cooler?

the only thing i atm can think off is my PSU that is unable to give enough watts. my PSU beeps a little bit now and then. maybe this is a sign? altho when i turned the pc to the shop they didn't say something is wrong with my psu.

is it possible my ram is just failing or not compatible with my MB?. or should i maybe add more voltages to my ram? have read on some forum that ppl did that and that solved the problem. but i've already done that due to my ram running on 1.6V and in bios it was set to 1.5V. is it safe putting this a bit higher to test?

atm i have directx11 installed. should i try directx10 or shouldn't this make any difference?

and the pic i posted from my system info with the errors/sharings? this doesn't sign there could be a problem with my graphics card?

could there perhaps be something wrong with my bios? i don't know that much from bios so


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

sorry for the doubleposts but i can't seem to edit my posts when i check em a bit later :s

one last thing. i did not add thermal paste to my cpu.(there was some paste on the sink,thought this was fine?) can this be the cause?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*



Jonas1988 said:


> sorry for the doubleposts but i can't seem to edit my posts when i check em a bit later :s
> 
> one last thing. i did not add thermal paste to my cpu.(there was some paste on the sink,thought this was fine?) can this be the cause?


You can only edit your posts for 30 minutes after you post them.

Answer: YES. That could definitely be the cause of it. Not applying thermal paste greatly decreases the heatsink's effectiveness.


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

I saw some paste on the heatsink so i thought this was the paste and was preapplied.
So i think i'm gonna get me some thermal paste and add it to my CPU.
Now what i was thinking. I ran my CPU to 100% load with everest and my system did not reboot,is it possible that if the thermal paste is the problem that my system doesn't reboot then but it does while i'm gaming?(which without the tests is the most CPU demanding thing i do with my pc)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

upgrade your psu

min

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

630Watts is too low for this setup?


----------



## richett1 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

Jonas,

You and I have different systems, but the same symptoms. See my post http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/kernel-power-error-41-system-reboots-automatically-459401.html

Can you do me a favor.. try this website and see if your system crashes.
http://www.soundblaster.com/worldofwarcraft/demo/welcome.aspx It's a flash site for the new wireless headphones from soundblaster. It crashes my system usually in 30 seconds or less, but sometimes I get to watch the site play to the end. It takes about 20 seconds to load the flash content, but when that's done it should play kinda like a video, but not quite a video.

I also get crashes from Call of Duty 4, but much less frequent than this website. Usually after 30 min -2h of play it will crash my system (crash = reboot to BIOS and as I noted in my post I have autoreboot on crash turned off in WIN7, so I'm not missing the BSOD; it's just not there).

If you find a solution I'd love to hear it. One thing you might try is making sure you don't have multiple sound drivers loaded. This wasn't an issue for me, but I saw someone else fix their kerner-power 41 error by eliminating a conflicting sound driver.

BTW the paste you saw on your heatsink is probably fine IMO, but it can't hurt to try another paste. MY CPU only gets to about 42 deg. C, but I didn't scrape off the pre-applied paste and put new paste on; although I have a tube of it.


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

I've watched the video twice. no crashes

The strange thing is it really only happens while i'm gaming.
Stresstests putting everything to 100% load and its all fine. i start gaming and there we go he crashes.

Could you tell me how to check if i have 2 sound drivers running? not really sure how to check this.

Also would it be worth it doing a fresh windows 7 install and start it up in safe mode the first time so windows 7 doesn't install any drivers and i install them all individually?


----------



## richett1 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

Thanks for watching the video. Sometimes I just let it sit there after it finishes and listen to the music and it crashes.. but to your question.

First I'm not an expert on this, but if you go into the control panel and find the device manager click on that. Then you will see a list of all your hardware in your system. One will show sounds, video and game controllers. Now on my system it shows 3 Nvidia High Definition Audio, two High Definition Audio Device and Logitech USB headset. BTW I'm using onboard sound, no soundcard.

You have the option to uninstall or disable. I disabled everything and ran that video that causes the crashes. Did not help me. But you should play your game (I know no sound will suck big time, but it's what you have to do to check).

I think if I were to unistall these devices windows would just install them again as it detected new hardware, but I didn't try that. I doubt you could do any serious harm to your machine by uninstalling those devices, but that's up to you. However I did go into the BIOS and turn off the onboard sound, but I still crashed on that site I mentioned.

I'm not sure how this other person decided he had conflicting sound drivers, but his post is here. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-kernel-power-41-63-error-434613.html Maybe he had onboard sound and a sound card both turned on.

good luck


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

alright thanks mate,will check it out


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

i do not think i have any sound driver conflicts.

anyone for some more suggestions?

Dai,if you read this perhaps could you please confirm if i need more watts? thought 630watts was more then enough but i can be wrong ofc


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

Update your wifi driver - it is before Windows 7's time - 

```
Module Name:       netr7364
Display Name:      RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card Driver for Vista
Driver Type:       Kernel 
Link Date:         13/03/2009 4:13:08
```


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

After a quick look I see that you are running the MSoft sound drivers and possibly
some other MS driver.

Please go to this page and get the newest system drivers for your MB.
These are made specifically for your system and will go a long way to help.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/...?ProductID=2989&ost=windows+7+64bit#anchor_os


----------



## richett1 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

Not sure what type of boards you guys are running, but I have a BIOSTAR TA790GX A3+. It uses AMI BIOS. There is a default BIOS option called G.P.U Phase Control set to [Auto]. I reset mine to [Off] and now my kernal-power error 41 is gone. At least I couldn't reproduce it. It used to be trivial to reproduce it. See my other post for the issue in painful detail, but I will say I was able to reproduce the error on two identical systems, so it wasn't just a single bad board or something.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/kernel-power-error-41-system-reboots-automatically-459401.html

good luck all
Mike


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

That is interesting.
I have a Biostar with the series 5 chipset and I dont recall that setting.
Ill have to try to remember that.


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

thanks for the replies guys.

THe link you send me is rev 1.0,i'm running 1.6 so i'l check for the 1.6 ones.

Also apparently i can play Counter-Strike without a problem,guess this is due it doesn't require much from my system


----------



## Jonas1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

got my pc back saturday from the shop. they said it was fixed, i come home start a game and i get a reboot again.

Trying a stronger PSU atm and seems ok now.
have played a bit and let a game idle for 3 hours. no crash


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 System crashes while gaming*

good news i will mark it solved if it is not post back here


----------

